# Funnel Colours



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Can anyone identify the company (British) tha had black funnels, white ring mid blue top? Ship in question is Sir Sam Fay, model is dated 1943.thanks Pete


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Seafordpete 

I believe that Thos. & Jno. Brocklebank (Brocklebank Line) had a funnel in those colours as the attachment 
May be of use


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

*Funnel*

Thanks I'll see if I can get anywhere friom that


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Seaford pete,

Sir Sam fey was a Senior Exec of a railway company if memory serves, unlikely that Thos & Jno Brocklebank are involved in your quest for info. Sam Fey was around at the turn of the last century Railway Company, Nottingham rings a bell ? Could it not be a Ferry company/vessel ?


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Seaford pete,
A colleague, much more knowledgable than myself has come up with the following link which may throw some light on the subject of Sir Sam Fay.

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/cj.tolley/gcr-190307-mig.htm

Unable to see blue band on vessels funnel ?


Hope this helps.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Interesting article on Wiki HERE that might give you a steer. Is it possible that the ship in question was a railway ferry?

This bit of scandal might also be of interest HERE but you will have to scroll down a bit.


----------

